# dualshock 3



## anudeepr12 (Oct 20, 2012)

i bought a new ps3 slim 320gb. i charged the dualshock for about 2-3 hours(first charge).usually the lights flashed during charging which is normal. at the end the lights stopped blinking. does it mean tht the controller is charged?And does the playstation logo on the front glow(like an led).
PS-i charged it with my PC


----------



## arunvasudevank (Oct 21, 2012)

When the blinking stops & the light stays still, it means fully charged. U can check the charge level - just press & hold the ps logo button. It shows the ctrlr number, battery charge status etc. When the charge is almost finished, u'll see a warning on the display(TV/monitor), plus the light will rapidly blink. Also, the logo does not glow.


----------



## anudeepr12 (Oct 21, 2012)

the light wont stay still but it will go off.i read in the manual tht the lights will go off.And the LED thing-i saw in my friends houz.he had a 120GB slim one(UK).it had a blue light(the PS logo)


----------

